# Sinking Hornwort



## TDerivan (Jan 3, 2014)

Is there a plant weight on the bottom of the bunch?


----------



## TDV (Jan 20, 2014)

There was before I took it off. Still sinking though :/


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Try trimming off the bottom portions of the stems. Dead plant tissue tends to sink since it becomes denser than fresh water without gas in the tissue.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Sometimes it floats, sometimes it sinks in my tanks...


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Aplomado said:


> Sometimes it floats, sometimes it sinks in my tanks...


+1. Seems the larger it gets the less it floats so I just break it up and it floats again.


----------



## TDV (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, I'll give this a try. It almost does look as if some of the pieces want to float but are being weighed down.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to want to go/w the better it's growing, the more it floats. I've noticed this
in two occasions. There is a boat dock that I occasionally pass by that has some
in a shallow end of the lake adjacent to it. Depending on water temp/season of the year
it will often cover that shallow end or go back there a few weeks later and you won't see much/any of it, especially as it gets cooler towards winter.
Not knowing what the quantity of your purchase is, I'd try cutting off one piece about 6" from a tip of it. That may be more likely to stert floating sooner as it gets new growth.


----------



## TDV (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, now I have a bunch of smaller pieces lying on the bottom of the tank, lol. I'm just going to keep it for now though, see if anything happens. Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

